# another method of hanging ceiling drywall?



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

I've not used these for hanging drywall...not sure I would. They look very familiar to the version sold at Harbor Freight...and I'm not generally a HF fan. I found these work well to help support light weight things...but I don't believe I'd walk under a single support like shown in the picture. 

Did you check into renting a DW lift? Around here you can rent one for less than $20 per day and you can do it solo with the lift. Other than that, I'd further trust a the good ol handy "T".


----------



## shtoink (May 7, 2008)

I have looked into renting a lift, but it's kind of a pain in the arfe. The house is on an island. There is a small equipment rental place on the island, but they don't rent dw lifts. This means going quite a distance to rent one. Also, I don't always take my vehicle with me. Ferries get expensive if I continually go there by car.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

The pic on the link looks like a guy hanging about a 4' piece, not a whole 8' sheet. The trick is that you have to get that full sheet up there and butted tightly to the previous sheet(s) and then somehow get your support(s) in place. Hardly a one man job. I wouldn't waste the money. If you need extra support while you (and a helper) fasten the sheet, use a wooden "dead man".


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

hey, don't laugh! it works! and for under 50 bucks..... well, you know. if you need any measurements or help building it, let me know.

did someone mention cheese dip?

DM


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

I was referring to the a "T" as skippy was talking about, but I had forgotten about your homemade lift Md. Might be just what shtoink is looking for..........


----------



## shtoink (May 7, 2008)

What about this? http://www.samplerewards.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&product_id=2045&ProReview_ID=350

I wonder how many times the dywall fell on the guy's head before he made it look so easy in the video.

I believe someone mentioned in another thread a way of making these tabs from small pieces of wood.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

one drawback to my homemade lift for you may be that it works best with a helper to raise it up level until it's close to the ceiling, then roll into place, half-turn or two of the crank to lock it tight, and screw. you CAN do it by yourself, but it's harder to keep it level while cranking. perhaps if i raised the crank? hmmm

DM


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

The "Freehands" might work. Are you capable of lifting an 8' sheet of rock and getting it in place by yourself??? If your room is over 8', you need to have a set to go on the "butt" end of the sheet as well as the tapered edge. You can see how the sheet was bowing while the guy was hanging, hard to get both the end and side lined up by yourself...... Believe me, ceilings are a two person job unless you have a lift.


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

I think you have already stated the best answer... a good old fashioned T made out of 2x4s. Less than $4 to build, plus you can use the wood somewhere else when you are done. It might take a few sheets to get used to using them, but hell, I learned when I was 13 years old. It takes a little dexterity, and a 2nd person helps, but you can do it alone. They actually work much like the link you put up, but the cross bar gives you better stability.


----------



## shebuilder (Aug 9, 2009)

*Ceiling drywall by yourself*

Hi. I am a woman, short, chubby, and approaching 50 years. I figured out a way to hang drywall on the ceiling without help, and without a cumbersome hoist. I used strapping, like a trucker uses for cinching a load to his truck bed, and drywall screws. I sandwiched each of the four ends of two 4'+ lengths of heavy duty strapping between 1/4" plywood squares, using bolts, and drilled holes through the sandwiches big enough to accommodate the shaft of a drywall screw. I screwed the ends of the strapping to the ceiling joists, making a hammock for the sheet of wallboard. I set one end of the sheet against the first hammock, and lifted the other end of the sheet into the second hammock. The strapping holds the sheet a few inches from the joists, allowing me to fasten the edges. I cannot lift a 12' sheet of wallboard this way, but two men could. My method is quicker, easier, less costly, and takes up far less room than a hoist.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Two men should be able to hang a 12' sheet without aid of hoist or "deadmen". Your method has merit though. Ingenuity certainly makes things much easier......


----------



## ephnright (Aug 8, 2009)

Rent a lift. Only way to hang drywall on a ceiling. They work slick.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

My cathedral celiling is 12' up
I'll rent a lift
Or possibly hire it out & the mudding


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

I've never used a lift, but if I weren't in the drywall business and hadn't been hanging for 35 years, I might look into one. And as I get older and take on smaller projects where it may not be worth hiring a helper I may end up buying one. I've heard of several people on this forum and others who purchase a lift new on EBAY and sell it after using it to recoup some of the money. Cheaper than renting if you need on for several rooms at different times.....


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Scuba_Dave said:


> My cathedral celiling is 12' up
> I'll rent a lift
> Or possibly hire it out & the mudding


Hiring it out might be the best bet as you'll need some sort of scaffold for the finishing (unless you just want to deal with a ladder). If you don't have one, you'll have to rent that too. A contractor should be able to do the job reasonably by the time you consider rental fees, and get it done more efficiently (quicker). Though you won't have the "fun" of doing it yourself....


----------



## VelvetFoot (Mar 9, 2009)

How well do those cheap ebay lifts work?


----------



## shtoink (May 7, 2008)

Since this thread has been dredged up and I am the original poster, I might as well give an update.

I ended up buying a used dw lift that was for sale on Craigslist. The guy selling it was in a similar situation - it was more cost-effective for him to buy one than rent, but he only needed it to drywall one job. He gave me a good deal on it. I used it for the 4 or 5 days it took to hang all my drywall and then I listed it on Craigslist. I ended up selling it for the same price I bought it. :thumbup:

The guy I sold it to only needs it for one job and then he plans to resell it.

I hung all of my drywall solo. Some of it was 10' sheets. It was sometimes cumbersome to maneuver into the tricky spots in my kitchen above the counters but totally doable solo when planned properly.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Again, I can't speak from actual experience, but I would think they'd work fine for occasional use. I wouldn't expect them to stand up to daily use very well. Harbor freight sells a lift that I would assume to be about the quality to be expected from EBAY lifts. From the LOOKS of it, it should work fine, but I don't buy HF tools for long term use. I consider them "disposable" or limited use......


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Shtoink, you beat me to the post. Glad it worked out!


----------



## VelvetFoot (Mar 9, 2009)

I'll probably do something similar, thanks.


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

I have a DW lift from Menards...and aside from the color, it's 99.9% identical to the PanelLift model. I love mine...I use it to support all sorts of overhead lifting tasks...sometimes it does get a bit cumbersome with the tricycle wheel set up..but it's better than bust'n a gut!


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I would never use the one in the picture it be a continuous balance act that you would not enjoy. If you can get a helper you should be able to hang 4x8 1/2" sheets pretty easy. or with the aid of a helper make a deadman out of scrap 2x4s. And in case you are not aware of it they now carry a light weight 1/2"4x8 sheet, I would ask about it.


----------

